# rodar temprano



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hoy hice una rodada de media semana en el desierto empezando a las 6:45am en cruz blanca y aunque e hecho esta rodada muchas muchas veces (el desierto de los leones es el lugar donde mas voy a rodar porque me queda relativamente cerca de mi casa),tiene algo especial empezar temprano cuando todavia esta entre noche y dia,simplemente se siente diferente, el paisaje no es igual que cuando es mas tarde y uno no se siente igual fisicamente como que al principio tarda mas uno en entrar en ritmo,pero uno se siente tan bien ya que empieza a tomar el ritmo y todo el sacrificio de la levantada a las 5:30am queda en el olvido,el resto del dia ya no importa como sea bueno o malo ¿porque? porque ya hiciste lo que mas te gusta.
aqui unas fotos de como estaba la mañana con neblina fenomenal


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

*que buenas pics!*

Genial!! muy buenas fotos!!
Así dan ganas de regresar a rodar! para diciembre lo tengo planeado no importando los frios!

Gracias por compartir y por la inspiración! :thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Genial!! muy buenas fotos!!
> Así dan ganas de regresar a rodar! para diciembre lo tengo planeado no importando los frios!
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Post de lujo!!!

Mil gracias por compartir... me entra gacho la nostalgia!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Muy buen post, definitivamente cada época del año y cada horario tiene lo suyo. Gracias por compartir... :thumbsup:


----------



## jcgarcia76 (Mar 2, 2009)

Segun si vas solo te asaltan no?? eso me han contado.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

brunomu rueda con dos perros muy cambrones y venenosos, no creo que nadie se anime a tratar de hacer algo.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola, pues que te asalten te puede pasar donde sea, yo desafortunadamente ya sufri un asalto hace como cinco años en el desierto de los leones y me quitaron mi bici, ni modo ahora trato de ser mas cauteloso y si trato de llevar a mis perros conmigo porque casi siempre salgo a rodar solo, aunque la verdad son muy tranquilos y no creo que ataquen a nadie pero a lo mejor si te ven con perros lo piensan dos veces y llevo siempre un gas en mi bolsa del short par algo servira, las recomendaciones que todos dan son que trates de rodar en grupo, pero ¿que pasa si no tienes grupo o si quieres ir a algun otro lugar o de plano se te hace tarde? tienes que ir por tu cuenta y tratar de tener cuidado no puedes dejar de hacer lo que mas te gusta por miedo, la verdad ultimamente me siento mas seguro en la montaña que en las calles de la cuidad.


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Muy padres fotos..... Hay que disfrutar una buena rodada


----------



## defuentes (Sep 19, 2008)

El desierto es lo mejor!; yo también voy bastante porque me queda cerca, y si trato de no ir solo pero a veces no hay otra, hay que saber por donde subir y bajar para aminorar el riesgo y demás, pero todo puede pasar!, buenas fotos!.
Saludos.


----------

